# ST5601 to replace ST5600?



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

My 2008 105 ST5600 shift lever (left -front chainring) locked up and when I took it apart the pawl was in pieces. Should I replace this with a ST5601 since its installed on a compact double or should I find a ST5600?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The 5601 will be a direct replacement for your dead 5600.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

DaveT said:


> The 5601 will be a direct replacement for your dead 5600.




Thats what I thought but wasn't sure..

Thanks DaveT


----------

